# Stainless locking breaker enclosure



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Buy a heavy duty lockable stainless box and put a regular 2 circuit can inside it.

Next question?

:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Milbank has a pedestal thing with the meter and all inside it, and you can get it in stainless. I used one for a school crossing sign flasher. It was over 3K though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Something like this, with a breaker, would be prefect.

http://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Cont...sr=8-3-spell&keywords=relaince+controls+signa


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

somewhere in here ?
http://www.hoffmanonline.com/product_catalog/section_index.aspx?cat_1=34&cat_2=159987&SelectCatID=159987&CatId=159987


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Milbank can probably whip you up a nice pole mount stainless can. 

We've had them do custom stuff for roadside telemetry, irrigation stuff and cathodic protection services.


----------

